# Baked Beans ?



## northern greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never made homemade baked beans, I could use some tips, thanks


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you looking for more of a sweet and moleasses type like Boston Baked, or more of a bbq type bean?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 26, 2010)

Check out Dutches Wicked baked beans recipe. I have yet to try it but everyone raves about them!


----------



## smokenmirrors (Mar 26, 2010)

You will absolutely not regret it. I still have cravings for them...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Smokey, I think I'd like to try both, and see which one my family likes better


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 26, 2010)

Try Dutch's Beans they are great. I do them with almost every smoke. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50945


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am a Boston man, so when baked beans are mentioned, thats all there is worth eating. I have made Dutch's before, and they are real good but totally different than a traditional Boston Baked. 

Here are my suggestions. Start with a small pea, either great northern or pea. Pea will be very fragile, so be careful you don't add too much water to the pot or they will turn to mush. GN will absorb a lot of liquid, so you will end up adding more and more water to the pot as the cooking progresses, and the bean will be a little firmer than a pea. But thats your call. I have used both in the past, and both tasted good.

I usually go very basic. Little bacon, or salt pork, onions, moleasses, brown sugar beans and some water. Just kind of throw everything into a dutch oven so that the liquid is an inch or so over the beans, and cook for a while. Maybe 6-7 hours at 300? Check every hour to make sure there is enough liquid and just add water accordingly. You will know when they are done when its real syrupy and dark. I taste often so I can add more sugar or moleasses as needed. 

In terms of a bbq bean, use GN beans and brown up some peppers, onions & garlic. Throw in some bacon (bacon always is good), maybe a good dark beer, and bake again for 6 hours or so at around 300. You can modify this to your tastes, but I have use Guinness before and its real good. Pork hocks add a ton of flavor and smokiness too. Let 1 or 2 of those hang out in there while cooking and you will be happy. 

I have always used dry beans and let them soak over night, but you can go with canned too. Just rinse and drain, and you will be good. 

Try Boston Baked and you will really like them. Especially if you have kids. They are sweet and rich, and good of course...


----------



## snowball (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried my hand at making homemade baked beans using the recipe found on the back of the bean package. I was not happy with the result and proceeded to adjust the recipe to a taste that I wanted. They are made in a slow cooker. Easy!
Here is the resulting recipe. Our whole family loves them.

Regards,
Snowball

Good Old-Fashioned baked beans without soaking ahead of time

1 lb. dried small white beans, rinsed
4 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 onion, chopped
1/2 lb. raw bacon, sliced into small pieces
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup ketchup
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke

In slow-cooker, combine all ingredients. Cover and cook on LOW, 13 to 14 hours (until beans are soft), stirring occasionally, if possible. Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 26, 2010)

Even if there's no room in the smoker, Dutch's get the nod on the Weber Kettle via the indirect method. There're stupid easy and delicious.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 26, 2010)

Now I have had Dutch's beans and they are really good. But I have put together some beans of my own so here's a link just a picture and scoll down for the recipe:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85487


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 26, 2010)

I will give them a try, they sound good.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

All 3 sound good, I'm gonna have to try them all, not in one sitting of course, that could lead to the house needing fumigation.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Smokey, that seems like a great recipe, I'll pass on the peas, I'm allergic, so I'll just use the beans.


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 28, 2010)

By pea, I meant pea bean...not actual peas...They are a smaller bean than great northern


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, for the info, like I said, I've never made beans from scratch, just opened a can and doctored it up


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 28, 2010)

Doing a variation of Dutch's sunday will let you know how they turn out.

Mike


----------



## meateater (Mar 28, 2010)

Beans! BBQ and Beans! Beans and Beer! Beer and Ribs!.......Etc.......


----------

